

Garbage collecting stop the world for about 10 seconds in Go - ColinWright
http://grokbase.com/t/gg/golang-nuts/12bhd17s43/go-nuts-garbage-collecting-stop-the-world-for-about-10-seconds

======
coldtea
> _It has been discussed but there is no plan as far as I know [for a latency
> free, precise GC]. It has been estimated that it would take months (probably
> a year) before a usable version would come out (if someone works on the
> subject of course)._

That's the best Google can do?

I'd take old time SUN any day...

